# ¿ Resetear tablet GEM7008 con solo el botón de encendido?



## babufo (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola buenas soy nuevo en este foro y queria preguntar si alguien sabria como puedo resetear mi tablet ya que se queda permanentemente en el logo de android y no llega a arrancar del todo.
Es una tablet Gemini Devices, GEM7008 y solo tiene el boton de encendido.
Gracias de antemano  ...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bienvenido.

Fijate si en alguna parte dice "RESET", o si tiene un orificio cerca de las conexiones de audio/video.

Pon unas fotos.

El tema del reset, es para cuando se cuelga la tablet, y no hay forma de apagarla, eso no quiere decir que se soluciones el problema.

¿Qué has hecho últimamente con la tablet?, descarga, uso normal, movimiento constante, etc...

Saludos.


----------



## luis401 (Oct 22, 2013)

prueba presionando power mas el botón de volumen - y  si no funciona prueba con el + , ya que cambia de botón en el modelo de tablets , espero verte ayudado


----------



## GEMINI7008 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tengo el mismo tablet y el mismo problema. El único boton físico es el de encendido, por ello, las combinaciones de botones son inútiles. Me gustaría encontrar la forma de entrar al recovery y poder hacer un reset a mi tablet, o entrar a modo seguro, ya que trasteando con SetCPU la he accelerado demasiado y no funciona nada más que unos 10-15 segundos. Gracias anticipadas.


----------

